# Preventing Snails On Plants



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

What's the best way to get rid of snails and snail eggs BEFORE I put them in my tanks? I have a Clown Loach that destroys all snails but I can't put it with Caribes. I'm curious about this. Maybe set up a temporary tank and put them in there and some of that "Had A Snail" liquid???

Oh yeah I am using pool filter sand. What kind of plants do good in there? I am using a double tube strip light with no plant bulbs (yet).


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Give them a dip in saltwater to kill any eggs before adding the plants to the tank


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Give them a dip in saltwater to kill any eggs before adding the plants to the tank


Does that really work?
How much salt needs to be in the water?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

dip your plants in ice water for like 15 min. that should do it :nod:


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> Give them a dip in saltwater to kill any eggs before adding the plants to the tank


Does that really work?
How much salt needs to be in the water?
[/quote]

Ever put salt onto a slug? Same thing with snails. Make the water pretty salty and soak the plants for about 10 minutes, then wash the plants.

potassium pomegranate is probably the best way to kill them, but the stuff kinda nasty. You can get it here http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Aqua_clean..._p/abdis-16.htm


----------

